# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Beginner for Macros

## Jaya Sudha

Hi all, 

im a new one for this forum and also to the excel macros... I want to know how to start learning macros :Confused: . And also i need to know whether the professional VBA macro coders use codes from Macro recording or they'll memorize all the keywords, functions and all. pls help me to start with macro

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

It depends from coder to coder.  Some record and then make changes to the code.  Some directly type in the codes.

----------


## Andrew-R

I've been coding in VBA for more than 15 years, but I still find the macro recorder useful on occasion.  If I want to do something I'm not familiar with then I'll record a macro to do it and see what Excel objects and parameters are used and then adapt them for my code.

Mainly though the code generated by the recorder is so terrible that it's not a particularly useful starting pointing for writing anything other than the most basic of macros.

----------


## Jaya Sudha

Thanks Andrew and Arlu

----------


## Jaya Sudha

macro to calculate the no. of rows without skipping blanks?

----------


## arlu1201

Hi Jaya,

Why dont you create a new thread in the excel programming sub-forum?  This is an introductions subforum and you will not receive answers here.

----------


## Jaya Sudha

thank u so much arlu

----------


## sreenivas501

Thank You!!

----------

